# clen and anavar?



## fataldesire (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey mates, just curious is clen/anavar a good mix to cycle with?

Take them both at the same time?

Would I need anything else to keep my pecker running wild on the ladies?

Thanks, any help appreciated.

Just trying to get my abs chizzled. I know diet,cardio etc is a must also.


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

remember that geting cut isnt about what gear you use,but it is down to dieting and correct eating

var in the dose of 50mg per day will maintain muscle mass while doing cardio and dieting

clen in the dose of 80-120mcg per day will aid in fat loss

you could also run some proviron at 25-50mg per day #

somthing like below

wks 1-6 50mg var

wks 1-4 100mcg clen

wks 5-7 90mg eph split

wks 7-9 PCT

days 1 300mg clomig

days 2-11 100mg clomid

days 12- 21 50mg clomid

this pct will do for somthing not as suppresive as var

peace

pwh

pwh


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

fataldesire said:


> Just trying to get my abs chizzled. I know diet,cardio etc is a must also.


oh my :lol:

ik its late february, summer closing in fast and beach body is the dream, but damn people, this is getting f00kin boring 

you all looking on the wrong route, *aas will not get you lean*, not at this stage, not the newbie, they wont even help cause if you got idea that it will - well, you dont have A clue :cursing:

in short, if you had enough muscle mass to actually need aas for cutting it would either - not be your first cycle or be lean enough to use the cherry popper properly - for bulking or some lean gains

/rant over

i would suggest other, *much* better route but - 95% of needed info is in the reading room section and reminder can be easly g:cool2::cool2:gled


----------



## fataldesire (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you please write all the information with full names. like Var? Clen? EPH? PCT? Please include full names. Thanks for this information



powerhouse585 said:


> remember that geting cut isnt about what gear you use,but it is down to dieting and correct eating
> 
> var in the dose of 50mg per day will maintain muscle mass while doing cardio and dieting
> 
> ...


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

fataldesire said:


> Can you please write all the information with full names. like Var? Clen? EPH? PCT? Please include full names. Thanks for this information


var= anavar

clen= clenbuterol

eph= ephedrine

PCT= post cycle therapy

regards

pwh


----------



## RSD (Feb 25, 2009)

Would be better if you could bump the var to 100mg


----------



## pyxlius (Oct 27, 2008)

didn't want to create a new thread so i'll write here..

is it ok to run only clen for cutting, i mean without any other gear?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

pyxlius said:


> didn't want to create a new thread so i'll write here..
> 
> is it ok to run only clen for cutting, i mean without any other gear?


well seeing as clen isn't a steroid then yes....


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Why do so many think clen is an AAS?

And on the topic. I get sick of hearing people in the gym say they are gonna take some winny/clen and get cut.

They dont have a clue!

Get a good diet and do some cardio.. all of you.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

maybe because it ends in 'ol'?


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

leeston said:


> maybe because it ends in 'ol'?


LMFAO

Nice one mate


----------



## pyxlius (Oct 27, 2008)

i know clen isn't an ASS:rolleyes:

wanted to try clen for cutting but i am a bit worried that it can start burning muscle tissue too..


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

pyxlius said:


> i know clen isn't an ASS:rolleyes:
> 
> wanted to try clen for cutting but i am a bit worried that it can start burning muscle tissue too..


Was not directing it at you mate!


----------



## fataldesire (Nov 26, 2008)

So what do you guys suggest for me? I am 6 foot 180 pounds. I have that stuborn baby fat I cannot get rid off. I tried dieting for a good 3 months, I lost a little but nothing major. Should I take Clen/Winny Or Clen/Anavar? Also what PCT should I take with either of those? Thanks so much guys especially Powerhous. Appreciate it buddy


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I have that stuborn baby fat I cannot get rid off.


Yohimbine HCL maybe a better bet than AAS/clen if you have got rid of all but that which is stubborn. Checkout a2 adrenoceptors and stubborn fat.

That said, it will only work its magic properly if:

it is stubborn fat, and you have already got rid of the rest.

your diet is clean and spot on,

and you have plenty of cardio work to provide a suitable energy sink.

J


----------

